# Vinyl flooring, dents



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

We just had new Armstrong premium vinyl flooring installed throughout the kitchen and baths. It's twice as thick in comparison to the old stuff which was kind of thin - so we never had a noticeable problem with dents or wear.
Our kitchen chairs have rollers on the legs and we're noticing small dents when the chairs are moved...
They seem to pop back up after an hour or two but we're concerned that after time there may be wear/buckling or permanent marks...I was thinking of maybe those Plexiglas panels like they use under office chairs, although the have tiny points on one side to set on carpeting, viable, any thoughts?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

The plastic office mats will look really goofy under your table and chairs, I think they are for carpeted floors mostly. I have one in my home office/bedroom which is carpeted. 
Maybe call the manufacture and find out what they say.


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

You didn't mention which floor you have but apparently it's one of their cushioned sheet vinyls. It's gonna dent by nature, it's supposed to do that. You might check into different type of rollers. 

But if the dents spring back, you should be fine. 

I'm sure you were kidding about the Plexiglass mats....right?:yikes:

Jaz


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Jaz said:


> You didn't mention which floor you have but apparently it's one of their cushioned sheet vinyls. It's gonna dent by nature, it's supposed to do that. You might check into different type of rollers.
> 
> But if the dents spring back, you should be fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

you can get the mats without the nubs to hold into carpet.......but to use in your home for that purpose... would look like home made crap... but that's my opinion and I don't have to live there!  LOL!


I would recommend putting wider, flat feet or caps on the bottoms of the chairs to distribute the weight a little.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Wendy said:


> you can get the mats without the nubs to hold into carpet.......but to use in your home for that purpose... would look like home made crap... but that's my opinion and I don't have to live there!  LOL!
> 
> 
> *I would recommend putting wider, flat feet or caps on the bottoms of the chairs to distribute the weight a little.*


Looked and looked for a substitute...still looking.
The rollers and rotating stems are 3" or more high overall.
Taking them off and putting on felt pads or the like, lowers the chairs by that much.
Even adults will have to sit on telephone books, :lol:


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Maybe look for some urethane or rubber casters. I put in laminate flooring and used this company to replace all of the the kitchen chair casters that where plastic. They left groves in the old vinyl floor as well.

http://www.greatlakescaster.com/products.php?cat=202


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

tmanmi said:


> Maybe look for some urethane or rubber casters. I put in laminate flooring and used this company to replace all of the the kitchen chair casters that where plastic. They left groves in the old vinyl floor as well.
> 
> http://www.greatlakescaster.com/products.php?cat=202


Whooda thunkit!
That's pretty cool.

When I get an answer back from Armstrong and they approve, that's my source.

Thanks.


----------

